# Prime 95: FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4



## etuckram (May 23, 2011)

FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.

I did not change anything on BIOS. I don't have any intentions of overclocking.

Kindly advise.

Here are some of the monitoring tools that I used:


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

How long does prime run before the error?
Enter bios and post your temps and voltages.
Full system specs please especially the psu


----------



## etuckram (May 23, 2011)

It ran for 1 minute 

Motherboard: AsRock 880GM-Le
ProcessOr: AMD Athlon II X4 640
Memory: 2GB DDR3 PC1333 Geil
Hard Drives: 1 hitach 160 GB 7200 rpm ATA;
USB Mouse and USB Keyboard
Operating System: Windows 7, 32 Bit
Power Supply: 600 Watts Orion (Generic)


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Prime stress the cpu, motherboard,ram and psu so there is a problem with one of these.
When prime fails that quickly its usually power or heat related.

Post the voltages of +12, +5 and +3.3 when the computer is at idle and right after starting prime, if any of these fall off then thats a problem, cpu-z should give you these, you are running a low quality psu so I suspect this

Do the same thing with prime and core temp, if the cpu temp shoots up quickly then the problems is heat so post these temps also at idle and when running prime and maybe we can figuar out whats going on


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I too would suspect your "generic" PSU is causing this.


----------



## etuckram (May 23, 2011)

I just replaced my PSU to XFX 650 W Pro Core Edition

I still get this after a few minutes
[Sun May 29 16:54:57 2011]
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.498046875, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.4990234375, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.


----------



## etuckram (May 23, 2011)

additional,

If I run the test Small FFT, the test will go on but worker 2 and worker 3 failed.

The test will still go on up to test 12 before I manually stop the test.

Does it mean that there is something wrong with those cores?

I have AMD athlon II 640 X4


----------

